# Mouse housing in plastic drawers



## mouse333 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello , do any of you house your mice in these draws http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... 29,r:3,s:0
and have you had any problems with these


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

I have had MAJOR problems with those. Escapes, injuries from jagged chewwed edges, and lots of other things.... I would never use it again.


----------



## thamesvalleyexotics (Aug 2, 2010)

Tried it once... It failed...

They sweated horribly, the plastic was soft and easily chewed and babies you walk straight out of them. 
Great in theory... total fail in practice. Which is crappy because they'd be superb were they not so easily escaped from....


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

It has worked for pregnant moms, and with nursing. Moms are to busy taking care of them to try to escape. But youngsters would be better to remove to other housing, when they are old enough.

If some-one would make similar system, with tougher plastic, and a bit different roof to prevent escapes, it would be perfect. And a bit larger too.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Hmm, I agree with Elven. I think it would work amazingly if the plastic was tough and thick, but then again, that would make it more difficult to cut out places to put mesh (so that they get good airflow, and they definitely need that). I used something like that temporarily for a couple of my boys and they figured out how to push the drawer open enough so that they could squeeze out (they're fat little things). In the morning I found them both chilling on top of the whole thing. :lol:


----------

